# D80 Commander Mode...



## EljayK004 (Dec 16, 2008)

I searched the site and couldn't find what I was looking for, so here goes.

I just got a SB-600 for my B-day and though it works awesome on the camera, I can't seem to figure out the off camera stuff.  The D80 manual is about worthless when it describes it, and the manual for the sb-800 only explains the D70 and D200, which have different settings than my D80.  

So, here's the question, can someone explain to me the finer details of this setup?

Thanks in advance,
Johnny K


----------



## kundalini (Dec 16, 2008)

Camera settings - Page 95-97 of the manual

Flash settings - Page 56-61 of the manual


Camera:
Go to Custom Setting Menu #22 ---> Commander Mode ---> Set Modes (I usually keep the built-in to (--) so that it triggers the slaves without adding to the scene, but change as needed. To keep it simple, set your Groups to TTL.

Flash:
Hold down ZOOM and - buttons simultaneously for 2-3 seconds ---> toggle to have squiggly line 'On' with Mode button. Hold down ZOOM and - buttons simultaneously for 2-3 seconds to exit menu.

Camera:
Power ON ---> pop up built-in flash ---> point camera and push shutter release button ---> look at LCD for results


----------



## jlykins (Dec 16, 2008)

The problem is that they turn off the "full" menu by default. Go to the setup menu and enable the "full menu". Then you will be able to go to custom settings menu and enable commander mode. I had to help my girlfriend do this just last week when I gave her a SB600. She has a D80 as well.


----------



## rubbertree (Dec 16, 2008)

jlykins said:


> The problem is that they turn off the "full" menu by default. Go to the setup menu and enable the "full menu". Then you will be able to go to custom settings menu and enable commander mode. .


exactly!
you can search youtube for D80 and SB 600 and see videos of how to use it.


----------

